# Whitefish Lake ............ Wawa Ontario



## Fish_Heads

Got to the lodge on Sat afternoon. Picked up a limit of eater size walleyes in the evening. 

Went out on Sunday up the river & tried for pike...........Only got one........20 minutes of work & it wouldn't fit in the net. Had to throw a towel over it & drag it in the boat !!

22# and 46" long. 

Needless to say having a great trip so far !!

More updates later...............

Tom


----------



## saugeye2

thats one heck of a pike, congrats


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Nice pike, cant wait to here more fishing reports!!! FFBG


----------



## Fish_Heads

Took a 4 wheeler trip to a waterfall (Janes falls) , fished with lures (rapala's & hot n tots) & caught some smallies & a couple 22" eater pike.........Had a great shore lunch & caught a couple more good size smallies before the trip back. No pics but beautiful scenery. 

More pics & updates later.

Tom


----------



## Stoshu

Nice fish Tom ! ! ! ! Sounds like an excellent trip so far ! ! ! ! 

I've been through Wawa before. We caught the Algoma train in Hawk Junction on our way to Oba Lake. They told us "you'll know when you get to Wawa... Just hang a right at the big goose..." and they were right... LOL ! ! ! 

Good Luck the rest of the trip ! ! !


----------



## rich p

wow, real nice fish! good job!


----------



## triton175

Very nice pike! You gotta love Northern Ontario.


----------



## Pappylachia

Looking forward to the report on the rest of your trip. Which lodge did you stay at, and would you recommend it? Am interested in this area for a future trip. Went to Esnagi lake years ago, but those lodges are too pricey for me these days. Would appreciate any info. 
Thanks very much.

Pappylachia


----------



## Fish_Heads

Pappylachia said:


> Looking forward to the report on the rest of your trip. Which lodge did you stay at, and would you recommend it? Am interested in this area for a future trip. Went to Esnagi lake years ago, but those lodges are too pricey for me these days. Would appreciate any info.
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Pappylachia


Whitefish lodge on Whitefish lake.

Web site:
Whitefishlodge.net

Best place to stay on the lake & quite reasonable too. Todd will take care of you !!

Caught 3 limits of walleye, no trophy's........but great eaters over the next several days. All the small mouth bass we could stand.......We eat them up there........Lemon pepper bake........ummm GOOD !

Took a side trip one evening on the quads to a creek along the rr tracks to Hawk junction & caught about 15 or so speckled trout between the 3 of us in about 40 minutes, the biggest was about 13 inches.

Went to a lake up an old logging road & caught about 20 pike between my son & I, kept 5 of them with the biggest being 30 inches. See picture. All in all a great time & can't wait for my return trip (all guys) in 3 weeks. 

If you want a place to go that treats you right, give it a try. The rates are very reasonable & the cabins are nice & kept up & very clean. It's a beautiful setting right on the lake. 

Saw 5 bears, 2 moose, several grouse & a Black wolf as big as a small pony !

I really hated to come home !

Tom


----------



## Pappylachia

Excellent report, and great pictures! Looks like you and your family had a memorable time together.

Thanks for the info on Whitefish Lodge. Putting it on my short list. Do the cabins have individual toilets and showers?

Great that you're going back up in a couple of weeks. Have a great time, and take lots of pictures for your next report!

Pappy


----------



## Fish_Heads

Yes all cabins are complete with all modern conveniences including microwaves, coffee makers, stoves, fridge full kitchen equip etc. Include bedding, but need to bring your own towels & TP! You do need to cook your own food. Bait & ice available at the lodge.

Pic update to verify the size.........


----------



## Tredder

Great pics! Sounds like you really had a great week.
We went up there to that lake a few years back, but stayed at the other outfitter, "Totomenai Lodge". The fishing was real good and the outfitters, Frank and Susan, are terrific hosts. They always have a booth at the Columbus Sport/Vacation show.
We went with the American Plan which included a great breakfast and dinner everyday, as well as a packed lunch. As you have posted, we had a great time too. Thanks for bringing back some of those memories.


----------



## Smallmouth70

WOW! That looks like an AWESOME trip! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## micropsycho

Nice Fish Tom!


----------



## FSHNERIE

I've always wanted to fish that lake..On my to go list....Pike is great eating ..Congrats


----------



## Fish_Heads

FSHNERIE said:


> I've always wanted to fish that lake..On my to go list....Pike is great eating ..Congrats


 Two nights before we were to come home we got together with others at the camp, as well as several neighbors down the road & pooled our catch for a big fish fry. Deep fried some pike, walleye. & bass for everyone, as well as lemon pepper shrimp (obviously not caught local !) & I baked some thin pike filets in butter & lemon pepper. Fried up a bag of potatoes in french fry fashion too & others brought salad & covered dish sides 

A true belly buster event !

Can't wait to do it again on out next trip !


----------

